

Show HN: JS module for generating Dwarf Fortress style 2D maps - ddod
http://benwasser.github.io/ProceduralTerrain.js/

======
djent
Buttons aren't working for me. (Are they supposed to do something?)

Running Firefox Aurora 32.0a2 with Ad Block Edge, Ghostery, and HTTPS
Everywhere.

